# Favorite dog picture.



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Not sure who's dog it is but I love this picture/dog.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Oooh is this a photochallenge??? show us your favorite dog picture??
If so... lol
heres mine.
Same as you... i dont know whos dog it is(or where i found it), but its sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Thierry Poncelet was born in 1946 in Brussels. After studying Fine Arts at the St Luc Academy, he joined Max Massot's workshop to learn the art of painting in traditional way and restoring fine paintings. After establishing himself as a renowned restorer he also began to deal fine arts. One day as he was working on an aristocratic portrait, tired and bored by the ugly face of the Lady, he had this miraculous inspiration to replace her head by his own dog's one. The result was striking, but had to be just a no tomorrow joke. It did not and the first aristochien was born. The enthusiasm of friends and colleagues for this strange restoration was immediate and since then many other Aristochiens are born from forgotten family portraits and are reknown and admired through the world...​ 
This is one Elsa and I admire..."The Troubadour".








Thierry Poncelet English homepage​


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Thierry Poncelet was born in 1946 in Brussels. After studying Fine Arts at the St Luc Academy, he joined Max Massot's workshop to learn the art of painting in traditional way and restoring fine paintings. After establishing himself as a renowned restorer he also began to deal fine arts. One day as he was working on an aristocratic portrait, tired and bored by the ugly face of the Lady, he had this miraculous inspiration to replace her head by his own dog's one. The result was striking, but had to be just a no tomorrow joke. It did not and the first aristochien was born. The enthusiasm of friends and colleagues for this strange restoration was immediate and since then many other Aristochiens are born from forgotten family portraits and are reknown and admired through the world...​
> This is one Elsa and I admire..."The Troubadour".
> 
> 
> ...


What the  is that.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

FranMan said:


> What the  is that.


Maybe this will will suit your fancy better.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*thats scary*

i think that last one is scary 
this is my favorite and they are mine i call this picture
JUST ONE KISS FOR VALENTINES DAY


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

here is my favorite...


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

that video is sooooooooo cute


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

Lokum! awwww! how gorgeous!!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Maybe this will will suit your fancy better.


click, that's pretty funny.


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

flirtatioustara said:


> Lokum! awwww! how gorgeous!!





looking so guilty isn't it ??..guess what has he done wrong


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

PHoto from a very talented young photographer. She really captures the beauty and power of a racing greyhound










(from gopups.com)


----------



## ilovemypuppyPatron (Feb 1, 2007)

Lokum said:


> here is my favorite...



omg what type of dog is that?? omgggggg its soooooo cute.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> PHoto from a very talented young photographer. She really captures the beauty and power of a racing greyhound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible! Looks like they're flying! You didn't do so badly yourself, Lovemygreys - say your photos on the pics forum. I love the way they tuck their paws in when they run. If we didn't have cats I'd love an ex-racing greyhound.


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

ilovemypuppyPatron said:


> omg what type of dog is that?? omgggggg its soooooo cute.


I am going to say beagle for 500.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

This dog is from Animal Planets Ugliest Dog Competion . funny


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont know if favorite but i love hahah is this even possible?


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> PHoto from a very talented young photographer. She really captures the beauty and power of a racing greyhound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing! I adore the photo truely out of this world , WOOOOWWWOOTE


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Tess&Coco said:


> Incredible! Looks like they're flying! You didn't do so badly yourself, Lovemygreys - say your photos on the pics forum. I love the way they tuck their paws in when they run. If we didn't have cats I'd love an ex-racing greyhound.


Thanks! They really are amazing athletes...hard to believe they like to sleep 15-17 hours a day  (though, like a cheetah, all that speed takes a heavy toll on their energy levels).

Actually, greyhounds can get along wonderfully with cats. Heck, I know greyhounds that live with bunnies and have no problems. We have two cats that live in our kennel and quite a few of our pups get along wonderfully with them. Adoption groups carefully screen and test for cat-safeness before placing a dog in a home with kitties.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

This is one of my top ten favorites.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

lovemygreys said:


> Actually, greyhounds can get along wonderfully with cats. Heck, I know greyhounds that live with bunnies and have no problems. We have two cats that live in our kennel and quite a few of our pups get along wonderfully with them. Adoption groups carefully screen and test for cat-safeness before placing a dog in a home with kitties.


Gah! I'll have to re-evaluate my dog policy! I thought they couldn't control the chase instinct. We only just got Coco so I'm not looking for any more dogs at the moment. I love watching sight-hound run - my friend has three Irish Wolfhounds and when they run as a pack (she has 20 acres) they look wonderful. Tessy looks like a little clockwork toy beside them!



Elijah said:


> This is one of my top ten favorites.


That's fantastic! You wouldn't think he had enough room in his little corgi body for all that tongue!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Why dogs kill thier owners










K-9 Budget cuts


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

elijah! awww! rofl look at him! bless..

oh it cracks me up! look at his tounge hahahaha! i love it!


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

Elijah said:


> This is one of my top ten favorites.


OMG woow omd


----------



## mizmichelle73 (Jan 26, 2007)

Lokum said:


> here is my favorite...



CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

Lokum said:


> here is my favorite...


That is so Cute....wonder what he did wrong?


----------



## Lokum (Jan 5, 2007)

Jen_B said:


> That is so Cute....wonder what he did wrong?


most probabaly he gnawed something


----------



## ilovephil (Feb 22, 2007)

haha these babies are so cute, i wish my forum could see them. they would fall inlove with your dogs,they are craving new members


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

mizmichelle73-That's absolutely precious!! Now, who wouldn't want that cutie sleeping with them!!



> That's fantastic! You wouldn't think he had enough room in his little corgi body for all that tongue!


Wasn't that a riot!! I think that has to be the peanut butter lover of the year (besides me). That shot would make a great commercial.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

This pup's name is Elvis...can you guess why?(thank you, thank you very much!!)


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elijah said:


> This pup's name is Elvis...can you guess why?(thank you, thank you very much!!)


Grandpaw Elijah strikes again! I don't know how to thank you for that laugh.


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

omg!!! awwww man! that cracks me up! his lil mouth! what a cutie! well 2 cuties there!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther:










Zeke:


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

lmao aww darling! aww! cute or what!


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

These ALL Are so great !! Thanks for the smile this morning...I think the Beagle is my favorite but loved the Racing Greyhounds too.....what a shot


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

> Grandpaw Elijah strikes again! I don't know how to thank you for that laugh.


He, he...one of my favorites, too. Dogs are my favorite people. So many good shots here I had to post one more...this poor guy stole some Ol' Roy from the dog next door-never again!!


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the pic didn't work...try again.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Another tough frat party, huh?

When my daughter glanced over my shoulder at the picture of Elvis, she said, "Hey! That looks like Elvis."

She took the pictures of both dogs that I posted yesterday, BTW.


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Poor Zeke looks like he was not having a good time. Bet he was thinking, "Just wait until I get on your carpet tonight"!!


----------



## AsankaDogs (Feb 24, 2007)

My favorite picture is of my mom's dog (and a Rhodesian Ridgeback mix).


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

Hahahahahaha LOVE THAT SHOT Franman !! These are all great shots...

AsankaDogs that is a stunning photo

I have a Fence Addict too ...Here's Chanel spying on my neighbors ....


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

They say dogs have learned behavior. Perhaps he saw you do that!!


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

Elijah said:


> They say dogs have learned behavior. Perhaps he saw you do that!!


  hahahahahaha!! 

i frickin love yorkies!! awww i want one, look how cute she is!


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

flirtatioustara said:


> hahahahahaha!!
> 
> i frickin love yorkies!! awww i want one, look how cute she is!


ME too  and that's my nosy girl - she LIVES at that spy spot when we're outside....she has 5 little places all set up with tile so she can spy her little butt off ...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I love Yorkies, too. They always look like they're smiling.


----------



## Red98vett (Feb 24, 2007)

Lorina said:


> I love Yorkies, too. They always look like they're smiling.


LOL I actually taught her to smile on command but she did it as a baby - here's 2 of her smiling - the 1st is her own face - 2nd is me telling her to smile


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

awww!!!! omg! i just love her! aww that smile! bless!


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this pic. Those are some well-trained police dogs. Lol, I don't think ours would do something like that, most of them can barely resist the bunnies


----------



## FranMan (Jan 1, 2007)

Here are a couple


----------



## GSDBulldog (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are my favorites...









Southern Kennels GR CH Mayday ROM @ 9 years old.









Victorino's Red Rebel ACE









Victorino's Doc Holiday









GSDBulldog's Fat Head


----------



## flirtatioustara (Feb 8, 2007)

lmao this..... 

_http://pleonasm.com/photos/misc/komondor.jpg_


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

THis is Abby trying to convise her little buddy Oatie to play with her.

Heidi


----------



## OC_Spirit (Feb 6, 2007)

Here are a few of my favs....

Trishamar''s Kindred Spirit









Oceano (Siberian Husky), Argo (Rottweiler), Dasha (Caucasian Ovcharka)









Nick (American Bulldog)









Tank and Marina (American Bulldog)


----------



## Elijah (Dec 30, 2006)

Ooops...wrong place.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Feb 27, 2007)

GSDBulldog's Nos, a favorite of mine.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Maybe this will will suit your fancy better.


OMG!!! It's a Gremlin!!! Moihahahahahahah!!!

I know, not just a dog, but one of my favorite piccies with Sophie, and my mom's old Arab, who I showed for many years...yeah, that's me too...Lol!


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok this one is my favorite...but I do not know who to give the credit to, I got it as an e-mail pic but obviously there is a painter who needs the credit for this pic (if anyone knows the origin of this pic I would love to know)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

nlkeple said:


> Ok this one is my favorite...but I do not know who to give the credit to, I got it as an e-mail pic but obviously there is a painter who needs the credit for this pic (if anyone knows the origin of this pic I would love to know)


That is so sweet.


----------



## Georgpl (Dec 19, 2007)

Three out of four


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

there all great pics with awesome looking dog in them,heres my favorite  








sure come on over you can be my new chew toy


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

One of my favorites


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

it would be cool if you could make her eyes blink  she is a cool looking little dog


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's 2 pics I found on the internet.

The American Bulldog:









And a BoerBoel:










Once I get a really cool shot of Chewie I'll post it!!!


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

How 'bout a little reclining? And SMILE!!


----------



## WickeSouth (Mar 8, 2009)

my favs of bogie


----------



## Georgpl (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Krit (Jan 29, 2009)

This is my sister's dog, Ellie  Love this pic.


----------



## Georgpl (Dec 19, 2007)

The whole brood!


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

Now there's a pack!! How cute! I'm going to try & send you a picture of my family---2 dogs, 2 cats, & 1 lions head bunny with hip displasia.


----------



## Anic (Oct 31, 2008)

Personal favorite


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

Jack & his ear warmers & Sam's playing on the computer.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Couple faves...


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

HOW CUTE!! BIG BOY!! Isn't that the truth(M.Twain)


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Traci,yeah that Mark Twain told the truth there for sure!

Your sig is awesome btw.


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

THANK YOU! I love Mastiff's, just don't have the room for one I stick with the mixed breeds, for one they need homes, for 2, they're not quite as expensive. Sorry if that sounds lame--wasn't meant to! Here's my knuckle heads! LOL


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

They both are great looking pooches (and well relaxed.haha),i agree the mixed breeds often end up in shelters and need homes.

Yeah the big dude is a walking food dispenser!!


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

WOW, There's a shock!! As you can see, I have no crumbs on my floors either!



Mr Pooch said:


> They both are great looking pooches (and well relaxed.haha),i agree the mixed breeds often end up in shelters and need homes.
> 
> Yeah the big dude is a walking food dispenser!!


When I grow up I want to be a senior member! LOL!! I've been around the block once or twice, but I'm not at the seniors status yet(age wise). Again, LOL!!!!



Mr Pooch said:


> Thanks Traci,yeah that Mark Twain told the truth there for sure!
> 
> Your sig is awesome btw.


I WAS JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

WTF??
Thats some strange stuff right there,smokingly strange!


----------



## Labs_R_4ever (Oct 29, 2008)

There are some great pics here. This was my #1 boy "Max"


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

how do you post actual pictures on here?


----------



## Anic (Oct 31, 2008)

I have two new favs!


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry mr. Pooch--i don't smoke anything funny--but, what i was saying, which i'm sure you're right, doesn't make any sense, is, about you being a senior member. I'm a junior member, but i'm not that young--so sorry--it made sense in my brain, but not when i put down on black & white---ooops!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

My Eli singing


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

labs_r_4ever said:


> there are some great pics here. This was my #1 boy "max"


very sorry you lost your best friend max!  unfortunatly, i know how painful that is!!! They will be the first ones greeting us when we arrive!!:d


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

New picture of jacky-he's not too happy-


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

rosborn said:


> how do you post actual pictures on here?


did anyone help you yet? If you go under 'user cp' that will tell you what to do--i'm new too & someone was very helpful to me--so you'll want to edit your profile, etc. If you need anymore help, please let me know, & if i can't help, i'll get you the resources that will help you. P.s. If you write to hallie--she's the one that's been helping me!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Traci said:


> did anyone help you yet? If you go under 'user cp' that will tell you what to do--i'm new too & someone was very helpful to me--so you'll want to edit your profile, etc. If you need anymore help, please let me know, & if i can't help, i'll get you the resources that will help you. P.s. If you write to hallie--she's the one that's been helping me!



Thank you so much ... I will try it

I got as far as making an album of my photos on here .... but then what do i do?

and thanks for all of your help ....
Renee & NIKA Puppy


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

Just want to see pictures of the fur balls! Can't wait!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Ok this is Nika puppy


----------



## Traci (Mar 9, 2009)

Puppy breath:dthat's the best!! New pixs of the boyz! I don't have a real camera, i use my phone.


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Ok this is Nika puppy


awww soo cute lab pups look vewy cute


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

This, and yes it is my dog, when he was very young (maybe 7 months old)


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I have so many favorites, but this is definitely one of them:


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

hehehe that is fantastic. Love me some Greyhound!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Roxy and Tom starring in "Puppy Love"


----------



## Georgpl (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

rosborn said:


> how do you post actual pictures on here?


I was going to type out a long explenation...

but somenone else already did.


http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/13113-having-trouble-posting-photos.html



Traci said:


> Sorry mr. Pooch--i don't smoke anything funny--but, what i was saying, which i'm sure you're right, doesn't make any sense, is, about you being a senior member. I'm a junior member, but i'm not that young--so sorry--it made sense in my brain, but not when i put down on black & white---ooops!


I don't know how serious you were being... but just incase you actually wanted to know...


The member status is based on post counts. Like you've been a member 2 months longer than me, but I'm not a junior member because I spam the forums.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Not really sure of where this pic originated, but I think these are the cutest lil babies ever.


----------

